# Anthocon: All you cat wings place



## makogrey (Jun 21, 2010)

Is there any place near by that serves all you cat wings? Thanks for the help in advance

i'll be there wednesday and will be leaving sometime early monday


----------



## Eske (Jun 21, 2010)

...Is this part of a mad lib?


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Sir
cats don't have wings
are you on the drugs


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 21, 2010)

All you can eat?


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

When you find a place that even serves cat wings, tell me


----------



## makogrey (Jun 21, 2010)

Hehe let me refase this. I'm wondering is there a resturant near by that serves all you can eat chicken wings?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

makogrey said:


> Hehe let me refase this. I'm wondering is there a resturant near by that serves all you can eat chicken wings?


 
Because it's not worth going otherwise?


----------



## makogrey (Jun 21, 2010)

nope just curious that all


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.urbanspoon.com/c/23/Pittsburgh-restaurants.html


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

makogrey said:


> Hehe let me refase this. I'm wondering is there a resturant near by that serves all you can eat chicken wings?


 That's better


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.yelp.com/search?cflt=chicken_wings&find_loc=Pittsburgh,+PA,+USA


----------

